# Best places to read Kindle....



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

JURY DUTY

I just went to jury duty yesterday and got to read on my kindle a lot.  Strangely though, no one commented or asked about the kindle.  I didn't see any others in the wild either.

I barely squeeked out of a trial at the last second.  I bet if I started reading on the kindle in the middle of questioning all the jurors, it would have gotten me kicked out of there a lot quicker.  I'm not ballsy enough to do that though.

What places have you found as great places to read your kindle?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

It would certainly be a great item to bring on Jury Duty! If you really wanted to get kicked, you could just let the Kindle read aloud!

Mine mostly just hangs out at home with me but I can certainly see enjoying it in doctors' waiting rooms.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

My recent fav's:

Dr. / Dentist office.  Helps me relax and not stress about what's behind that door

In line at Costco - staves off boredom

At a picnic table by a lake at a county park near my home

My current favorite:  Sitting on my porch in the morning sun with my dog in my lap and a cup of tea nearby 

Kathie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Doctors waiting rooms...

In the car while my husband talks someone's ear off...

Betsy


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Latjoe said:


> My current favorite: Sitting on my porch in the morning sun with my dog in my lap and a cup of tea nearby


This morning was nice enough to sit on the patio with the doogles running around the backyard! I got to use my Kindle for the first time outside.

I enjoyed kindling while waiting for a flight at the airport... What? Want the next in the series? Hop on WN!! I did look longingly at the lady across the isle who had a book out during take off and landing, though.  But then I thought of all the room I had saved in my carry on.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

One thin magazine could take care of that time.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I take the train to work, which takes about 45 minutes, and it's a perfect opportunity for me to get some reading in.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

intinst said:


> One thin magazine could take care of that time.


That's a great idea! I have a lot of magazines that I haven't read since I got the Kindle. I'll do that next time, thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter has a weekly dr. appt. so I always read in the waiting room while I am waiting for her. In fact, today is the day.

I read during my lunch break at work. I try to step away from the computer and take a break (it's hard).

I am lucky that I can read in the car, so if we are driving somewhere and I'm the passenger, I can read.

I have to go to Boston tomorrow and I am debating whether to take the bus instead of drive, which will give me more reading time.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I pick up my kids everyday from school so I read during that wait.


----------



## zeferjen (Feb 24, 2009)

You know you are addicted to Kindle when...


Leslie said:


> I am debating whether to take the bus instead of drive, which will give me more reading time.


Just kidding! I would do the same - then again, I don't really like driving much.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Anywhere/everywhere!  I think I have been most grateful to have it during wait times at various airports during hours long security lines and cancelled flights waiting times.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I've done all of the above so I'll add a couple more.  In a ski lodge (had 4 people ask about the K) while waiting during daughter's lessons, in a car while waiting for son's soccer practice to end, and on the treadmill during my own exercise session.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

On the back porch, in the morning, with my son playing around me and a hot cup of coffee in my hand. Or anywhere else I happen to be, like sitting in the car every Wednesday waiting for my daughter to get out of her violin lesson...sometimes they are as much as half an hour late getting out.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree, it would be ideal to take along for Jury Duty. I always used to take along a paperback before I got my first Kindle.

In my case, I don't need to use the Kindle to get out of Jury Duty. I suffer from epilepsy and whenever my name is selected, the judge calls me up to the bench along with both the defense attorney and the DA and excuses me.

I don't know why they don't just take me out of the jury pool ahead of time, but the last time I served it was a good thing.

We normally serve in the jury pool for one month and there is usually one case per week before each of the judges available at that time. 

The first week there was a rape case where the defendant was found innocent. While I was sitting in the room where the full jury pool waits to be called into a court room for jury selection, two different women who had served on that jury complained that the assistant DA who had lost that case had taken them aside after the trial was over and told them what a mistake they had made and what a monster they had allowed to go free.

The next case we were called on for jury selection was another rape case with the same assistant DA. When I was called before the bench, I waited until the judge had excused me and then mentioned to the judge that if this case was tried before a jury selected from this jury pool there was a good chance that there would be a need to declare a mis-trial since there was almost no chance that anyone from the current jury pool could provide an impartial verdict in this case.

After the judge asked me to explain why, I mentioned the conversation I had heard between the two jurors from the previous case. I said that after hearing how that assistant DA had treated them, many of the jurors would never provide a guilty verdict on any case prosecuted by that assistant DA, while others would never provide a non-guilty verdict.

The judge must have agreed with me, since he asked the jury pool how many of them had overheard the conversation. After better than 50% said that they had, the judge dismissed the jury pool completely, both from that case and from any further cases.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Latjoe said:


> My current favorite: Sitting on my porch in the morning sun with my dog in my lap and a cup of tea nearby


That sounds heavenly!


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

Im not sury jury duty is the best place to do much of anything except pluck your eyes out with a fork.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've done all of the above so I'll add a couple more. In a ski lodge (had 4 people ask about the K) while waiting during daughter's lessons, in a car while waiting for son's soccer practice to end, and on the treadmill during my own exercise session.


Count me in on the treadmill! I have the iPod going and read on my Kindle. Next thing I know, my walk is done.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

BruceS said:


> I agree, it would be ideal to take along for Jury Duty. I always used to take along a paperback before I got my first Kindle.
> 
> In my case, I don't need to use the Kindle to get out of Jury Duty. I suffer from epilepsy and whenever my name is selected, the judge calls me up to the bench along with both the defense attorney and the DA and excuses me.
> 
> ...


You did a great thing! I hope the judge had a chat with the ADA's boss (either DA or more senior DA). Those kinds of shenanigans have no place in the justice system and are a big cause for all of the cynicism with our entire justice system in my opinion. I'm glad you served your civic duty. Even though you weren't on a jury per se, you did more to serve justice than anybody else that jury cycle in my opinion. Good job!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

At the baseball field waiting for practice to end. 
While getting my oil changed.  
I am a teacher so I read in my study hall and planning period.  

I take my KK everywhere I go so any down time is spent reading.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

My mother told me, when I was a small child, that a lady never leaves the house without a book.  Since I never want to be without one anyway, that is one piece of lore that I wholeheartedly follow.  I will read at the drop of a hat, anywhere and anytime that I can.  There are times when I am almost sorry that my wait, where ever it is, is over.  Before I got laid off, I was a sales rep and I would even read between calls to clear my head for the next one.  I will go early to pick my kids up from school so that I can get a front row and read.  My husband thinks that it is a requirement.  LOL  I have to stop any chores so I can do that.  Tee Hee


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I read in bed nearly every night before going to sleep.
I also read ON top of the same bed (Infrequently) during the day if I have some time or am so inclined.

Very rarely, I read on my couch in the living room.

I do not like reading in bits and pieces, I am a SSLLOOWW reader and want to read at least 30 minutes at a time and prefer 45-60 and more minutes.

I find reading at the dentist etc to be too little time and too distracting an environment.

I also read a fair amount when I travel into NYC via train. In the past I read real world books on the train. I do not anticipate having a need to "train in NY" in the future.

FWIW,
Eric


----------



## analysis (Mar 13, 2009)

I read when I'm putting off working on my thesis.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh, I have another one:

In the morning, when I wake up early and it's too cold to get out of bed, I read till maybe 8 or 8:30-ish.  I'm retired so I don't work much.  And yes, I could turn on the furnace but my PG&E bills are so high . . . and yes, I see the irony of skimping on heating while reading  on a pricey electronic device  .  I can say it here because this is a place where folks understand priorities.

Kathie


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Latjoe said:


> My recent fav's:
> 
> My current favorite: Sitting on my porch in the morning sun with my dog in my lap and a cup of tea nearby
> 
> Kathie


That could be my favorite, too!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I tend to bring my Kindle every where with me so I use it anytime I am waiting someplace. I am very much looking forward to using it this summer when we go to the Nationwide series race in Milwaukee. I love watching the race but my Husband and step-son like getting there early to watch the qualifying and all the pre-race stuff. So I will be reading my beloved K2 during that time


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My Kindle goes everywhere with me. Any time I have a free minute, I open it up and read. Whether it's the line at the grocery store, sitting at Panera enjoying a chocolate pastry, or a few minutes of downtime at work (although now the iphone app is replacing using the Kindle at work. It's much easier to conceal  )

I also usually read in bed for at least an hour in the evenings, most mornings I read for a bit too.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Bathroom...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

All of the above?    And mmmmm......Panera........

I've never had the room in my purse to carry a book--the K2 is amazing to me in that respect.  Now I carry a whole library with me & never lack for anything to read.  

I love reading outdoors while the dogs have a chance to completely mangle my yard.  Unfortunately in the Northwest, weatherwise that's pretty limited to July/August/September, with a small sprinkling of days at other times of the year.  I've only managed it twice since the K2 arrived.  I keep looking longingly out my windows.

I do most of my reading either in bed or on the comfy leather sectional in the living room.  Best piece of furniture I ever bought--there just isn't an uncomfortable position to sit on it, it smells yummy, it's warm in the winter & cool in the summer, and cat hair doesn't stick to it!  LOL  We have floor to ceiling windows overlooking the wooded yard & the next mountain over, so there's plenty to see at when I look up from my book, the lighting is pretty good and it's my favorite room in the house.

Until my husband comes home & his 50" plasma comes on.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Make sure you wash your hands after the washroom.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kind said:


> Make sure you wash your hands after the washroom.


Ok, so not quite EVERYWHERE..


----------



## LBenn (Jan 1, 2009)

I always have my K1 out while my kids are at karate class.

My two favorite places are in my comfy reading chair in my living room with a cup of tea at hand, and on the deck at our house on the Cheseapeake Bay overlooking the water.  It's shaded by trees, breezy, and an occasional bald eagle soars overhead. Heaven on earth


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

LBenn said:


> on the deck at our house on the Cheseapeake Bay overlooking the water. It's shaded by trees, breezy, and an occasional bald eagle soars overhead. Heaven on earth


Sounds amazing!


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

My daughter and me are going to get a new tattoo soon and I plan on taking my mind off of the pain by reading a steamy book on my K2.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

slh92462 said:


> My daughter and me are going to get a new tattoo soon and I plan on taking my mind off of the pain by reading a steamy book on my K2.


LOL - I will be 50 this summer and my sister has been trying to talk me into getting a tattoo (not real likely) to celebrate my birthday and her 2-year breast cancer survival (she gets a new one for "occassions" often) - let me know if your plan works!


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

crebel said:


> LOL - I will be 50 this summer and my sister has been trying to talk me into getting a tattoo (not real likely) to celebrate my birthday and her 2-year breast cancer survival (she gets a new one for "occassions" often) - let me know if your plan works!


Crebel, this will be our second matching tats. I got the 1st one with her 2 years ago. There are 11 of us female family members (or ex in my case) with the same tat. It started with my 75 y/o mother-in-law. I never thought I would get one either but for an occassion I did and I have to say I love it. The 1st is a little flower on the top of my foot and the new one is a fish that we saw while snorkeling together in Nassau, Bahamas last year. I'm 46, BTW.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I read in pretty much all the places mentioned above.  I also read at the skating rink while the kids are doing laps, at my desk at the office while I'm waiting for my computer to process large files, and at the race track while waiting for the races to start, a caution to be cleaned up, or for intermission to be over.  I also read any time I need to de-stress.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

slh92462 said:


> My daughter and me are going to get a new tattoo soon and I plan on taking my mind off of the pain by reading a steamy book on my K2.


If you need any recommendations for steamy, just ask!


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

Leslie said:


> If you need any recommendations for steamy, just ask!


I always accept recommendations, especially for steamy. That's as close as I get these days with being single and 46!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

I am usually never without my kindle.....I take it everywhere I go.  Some places I have read it: on an airplane headed to Santa Fe, in the airport, in the car, at home curled up in a small leather chair with my dog (i really need to look into getting a bigger chair! we don't fit very well  ), at work while I am waiting for faxes (luckily I work at home!), waiting in the car, the list could go on and on!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I rode with my hubby the other day to the car parts store so that I could read my Kindle while I waited for him.  Felt better then him going alone!!  I was good and put it in sleep mode when he was done so that we could talk on the way back home.


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> at home curled up in a small leather chair with my dog (i really need to look into getting a bigger chair! we don't fit very well ),


or a smaller dog  (just kidding, please don't send your dog to bite me!)

Kathie
PS: I once had 2 yellow labs who insisted on sitting on my lap at the same time. Got a bigger chair . . .


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Latjoe said:


> PS: I once had 2 yellow labs who insisted on sitting on my lap at the same time. Got a bigger chair . . .


As if there would be any other option. . .


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Latjoe said:


> or a smaller dog  (just kidding, please don't send your dog to bite me!)
> 
> Kathie
> PS: I once had 2 yellow labs who insisted on sitting on my lap at the same time. Got a bigger chair . . .





ConnieK said:


> As if there would be any other option. . .


Maybe a sofa?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

slh92462 said:


> Crebel, this will be our second matching tats. I got the 1st one with her 2 years ago. There are 11 of us female family members (or ex in my case) with the same tat. It started with my 75 y/o mother-in-law. I never thought I would get one either but for an occassion I did and I have to say I love it. The 1st is a little flower on the top of my foot and the new one is a fish that we saw while snorkeling together in Nassau, Bahamas last year. I'm 46, BTW.


That is so neat. I have two tats and my daughter has 13 none of them are the same . I have a pink ribbon with my moms initials and a ying-yang. It was to celebrate after leaving a job where I almost worked myself to death figured since I was focused on balancing my life I should have a tangible reminder. I didn't thnk i would every get a tat but I love them. I don't think I will ever be like my daughter and have that many and I turned 47 this past Dec.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I read at lunch time, it varies between my car, the park bench and sometimes I stay in the office. I have a yoga mat that I roll out and lie down on. It is so much easier reading on Ladybug than a DTB. No fighting to get the pages to lie flat, no losing my place and once I finish a book I don't have to get up front the spot I am...just click on home and scroll thru the 22 pages for the next book.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

For me it is the airport and on the plane. Nothing makes the travel time pass as fast as reading. Not having to take 4 or 5 books with me is such a pleasure. I love to read, so anytime I get the chance is a good place to me.


----------



## bg816am (Mar 3, 2009)

The majority of my reading gets done while on my lunch break at work.  I work in a mall, and so far I have not had anyone notice my kindle yet, and I keep sitting in different sections at the mall, to see if someone notices the kindle...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

In my hammock chair on the back patio with the birds, flowers and dogs around and a cup of coffee, or tea, depending on the time of day.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I found myself reading in a car sometime, but only when somebody else is driving.  Makes any 10+min drives a breeze.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I really envy everyone who can read while riding in a car - I still get carsick when I try.  It was one of the reasons I encouraged my DH to get a K2 so I can borrow his and use TTS with earphones for long trips (thus not having to make conversation with my MIL who is usually with us)!


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

No one's mentioned it yet, so I will -- the john!

(just don't drop it in!)


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

Anju said:


> In my hammock chair on the back patio with the birds, flowers and dogs around and a cup of coffee, or tea, depending on the time of day.


And . . . we have a winner !! 

Kathie


----------



## jaybird123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyplace is good just as long as there is enough light.  I usually carry it with me everywhere I go.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

crebel said:


> I really envy everyone who can read while riding in a car - I still get carsick when I try. It was one of the reasons I encouraged my DH to get a K2 so I can borrow his and use TTS with earphones for long trips (thus not having to make conversation with my MIL who is usually with us)!


I hear you. I get sick sometimes just from navigating!! I don't know where this came from. As a child I could read all I wanted in the car and not get sick. Maybe it's because I can see out the window with my peripheral vision now!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I wish I had more time to read on the Kindle then I currently do.  I've been leaving it at home b/c I can't read it during work, and I don't want to take it back and forth just to read during my minimal breaks.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I just had jury duty on Tuesday (nice way to spend St. Patty's Day   ), and I had just started The Hour I First Believed by Wally Lamb.  Sat there reading for about 3 1/2 hours, till they told us the defendant never showed up for trial and we could go.  I was disappointed!  

I take my Kindle everywhere with me, too.  I read on my lunch, on the cross trainer at the gym, waiting in line, at the doctor's office, in the airport, or my favorite....sitting outside in the sunshine.  Oh wait, my very favorite is curled up in my big chair and a half, with my kitty on my lap.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I read before I go to bed. I also like to show up at work a little early, grab a cup of coffee in the cafeteria, and read for about 20-30 minutes. My job can be stressful(RN), so this routine keeps me sane. 

I pretty much carry my Kindle with me everywhere.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My two favorite places at home - out on the deck by the pool (SO glad it's warming up again - I sat out one afternoon this week & had to drag myself back in) and inside on the chaise by the sliding glass door - we rearranged furniture recently & instead of the chaise being my TV-watching spot, now it's my reading spot, with a good lamp behind me & a little table by me for drinks, magazines, etc.  Turned it into my little corner of the living room.  

Love to read waiting for dr appts, etc, or while eating out by myself, and I'm lucky enough to be able to read in the car.  We're going on a blitz trip this weekend for a wedding & I'll hopefully get a lot of reading done, both on my Kindle & catching up on some magazines.  Today I took Pearl & read while I was getting a pedicure.  That's a nice one - and I don't fall asleep & risk embarrassing myself by snoring and/or drooling.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

My Kindle spends a lot of times at kids' activities, which does make the waiting time something I rather look forward to.

The best reading, though, occurs snuggled up with a warm blanket and a couple of snoring pugs.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Usually people read it best when there is waiting or travel time. But for me its just pure enjoyment when you are vacationing in a beach laying in the hammock under the coconut trees with the smooth breeze of the sea on your cheeks.......

But I never saw anyone (or did I miss it in this thread) reading it in the "throne" or toilet while doing it! Hahahaha.. anyone dare to confess?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

skanter said:


> No one's mentioned it yet, so I will -- the john!
> 
> (just don't drop it in!)


We had a thread on this very topic...It was titled something like "Go on, admit it. You know you do." LOL

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Latjoe said:


> And . . . we have a winner !!
> 
> Kathie


Let me get my notes out. I want to thank all my friends at kindleboards for this great honor, especially I want to thank Leslie, Harvey, Ann, Linda, Luv, Betsy, Pidgeon, Gertie, and if I have forgotten anyone you know who you are, you have my undying thanks for making all this possible. I want to thank the designers of this web site, etc. etc. etc., oh my 60 seconds is over - thank you I love you all (as she runs off the stage)


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

I like to read mine at my daughter's dance class since there's not much else to do there.  Most of the parents drop their kids off and then leave so there's not really anyone to talk to so I just read for the hour and a half that I'm there.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Let's see .... at the Vet clinic in the waiting room and exam room while waiting for the vet.  In between calls at work (I'm lucky that I can read at work), at the dog park while waiting for our other play date members, in bed, on the sofa.  It's not been nice enough here yet to enjoy it outside but I'm hoping that changes soon. 

Next month will be my first mini camping trip of the year and you can bet my Kindle will be right there with me!  I'm really looking forward to that and my week long camping trip in June.  Of course I'll also have some yarn and a crochet hook.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I read through a looooong delay at Orlando airport, through hours of my son's evaluations, before sleep, while I have tutors or therapists in the house and I need to be present but not there (IYKWIM), doctor's office, on the train, curled up by the fire, in the car, in bed, over coffee, any waiting situation


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have found that I prefer eating out alone so I can read.  When my boyfriend is with me he gets a bit perturbed when I pull out the K and want to read.  Poor guy.  
deb


----------

